# Robert Kyr



## Boludo (Apr 4, 2019)

There have been several mentions of Robert Kyr here recently. I had to look him up. He seems to be a minor American composer.

There is not much on Wikipedia about him. What is his music like, just neo-romantic or is it interesting?

Any listening recommendations or information about this composer would be interesting.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

He might be less minor than you think. There currently are 3 New Albion discs devoted to his music - also 1 on Harmonia Mundi that's an SACD. His music is on Naxos Music Library and likely Spotify as well. I have no idea if you would find his music interesting, so saddle up to your digital devices and check him out.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Most of what I've heard has been more or less tonal/modal and strongly contrapuntal. Some short choral pieces on YouTube sound sort of neo-romantic, and I can imagine them being very nice in better performances than those by the student groups on the clips. The longer works, on religious themes or subjects related thereto, can sound less neo-romantic and more neo-medieval.

Since someone raised the suspicion that Mr. Kyr and I might be one and the same, I felt I should at least acquaint myself with his music. I don't care much for it, but others clearly seem to.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Woodduck said:


> I don't care much for it, but others clearly seem to.


You're too modest, Mr. Kyr


----------



## Boludo (Apr 4, 2019)

I found this:






Nothing to see here I think.


----------

